# Greatest Artificial Baits



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Pretty hard to narrow it down with so many great baits...but here's the ones I'll take anywhere...fresh or salt. Feel free to add yours!
http://capt-tim.blogspot.com/2014/02/eight-great-artificial-baits-for.html


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

not on my list, but very popular- Berkley Gulp shrimp
my artificial inshore go to's:
Hardbaits- Mirrolure She Dog and Mirrodine
Softbaits- Strike King Redfish Majic and Coffee Tube


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

yep. hard not to include a spinner bait or gulp! and I love hoppin' a tube around.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

Bucktails!


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

jackstraw said:


> Pretty hard to narrow it down with so many great baits...but here's the ones I'll take anywhere...fresh or salt. Feel free to add yours!
> http://capt-tim.blogspot.com/2014/02/eight-great-artificial-baits-for.html


Man, I just wanted to say that your blog is fantastic. I've read a grand total of three entries now, and I've already learned about a half dozen things I've been curious about for years. 

Tip of the hat to you, sir!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Zara Spook. Big trout killer.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Gold spoon!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

grouper22 said:


> Gold spoon!


X2 all time best


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Mirrolure m80's ! I think thats the # we used them off the piers for ever. Caught everything with them. Kings destroyed them . Tarpon ate them. Everything ate them.:thumbup:


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

I'll echo the praise. Nice writeup and I agree with many and look forward to trying out a few.


----------



## kdock (Oct 4, 2012)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> not on my list, but very popular- Berkley Gulp shrimp
> my artificial inshore go to's:
> Hardbaits- Mirrolure She Dog and Mirrodine
> Softbaits- Strike King Redfish Majic and Coffee Tube



I recently bought a few Strike King Redfish magic-the green/pk color. How do you normally work these? Just steady retrieve?


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

Best bait


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm not on the gulp! bandwagon. They're fragile, over priced, and don't catch more fish than other plastics. I'll take a fluke or a slayer ssb over a gulp any day of the week. 

Everytime I fish I have 4 setups with the following baits:

mirrodine 17mr
mirrodine 18 mr
1/4 jighead with a slayer ssb (sometimes a fluke)
super spook jr. (rarely use this on this time of year)


----------



## Hunter/fisherman101 (Feb 23, 2013)

Definitley a DOA shrimp with gold or ruby glitter


----------



## Kyle R (Oct 5, 2013)

Small white x-rap with the feathered back hook. Catch anything from trout to kings on that baby.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

The buck tail jig doesn't make the list?


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

awesome blog!! I like the gulp shrimp for the bays and a super fluke for freshwater.. ive even caught some specks with the super fluke at the mouths of the rivers.


----------



## Mullet Killer (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice blog gonna have to get me some of those stinky finger sponge baits. I like to use a bone colored super spook jr.


----------



## cskiff14 (Feb 6, 2014)

TheLongshanks88 said:


> Best bait




When your using these artificial shrimp, mirrodine, jigs and such. How do you rig it up. Do you want to tie on a swivel then a section of invisible leader line? 

What about when spanish and other sharp toothed fish are back? Does a metal leader have too much, well metal near the bait and scare them away?


Thanks


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

cskiff14 said:


> When your using these artificial shrimp, mirrodine, jigs and such. How do you rig it up. Do you want to tie on a swivel then a section of invisible leader line?
> 
> What about when spanish and other sharp toothed fish are back? Does a metal leader have too much, well metal near the bait and scare them away?
> 
> ...



I usually just tie straight to the bait. I haven't ran into any sharp toothed fish where i go. But, a leader would mess up how the crankbaits are designed to work so i wouldn't really use one.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

I have used gulp many of times and is not bad at all. It catches fish but recently me and my bud have been using just a silver spoons and Doa cal paddle tails color: new penny and been hooking in to some nice specks and reds the past couple of months. Definitely one of my go to for right now.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

most versitile luer in salt water is the jig it will catch anything from a white trout to a tuna i know its not always the best but if i only had 1 that would be it in fresh it would be a spinner for the same reasons it will catch most anything


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

For all you Mirrordine lovers check out the new Paul Brown Soft Dine. Exact same action but a soft texture. Awesome!!


----------



## Grehgory (Mar 13, 2014)

Bucktails!


----------

